# Sweet orange chili pepper recipe?



## Keaaukb (May 22, 2013)

I can find this soap for sale on a bunch of websites, but want to make some myself.  Does anyone have a recipe for sweet orange chili pepper soap?  O something similar?  Many thanks!


----------



## Rachelmf (May 22, 2013)

It's probably not so much what is in the recipe, but the fragrance oil used.  Here's one: http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...-Sweet-Orange-Chili-Pepper-Fragrance-Oil.html


----------



## bodhi (May 22, 2013)

No specific recipe but oddly, imo, that sounds fabulous.  Why not try adding pureed chilies and orange eo to your batch?


----------



## VanessaP (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't add the pureed chilies because of allergies. I would just go with the fragrance oil. Personally, I have both NG's Sweet Orange Chili Pepper and Just Scent's Sweet Orange Chili Pepper. All I can smell in NG's is orange, all I can smell in JS's is pepper, so I'm going to mix them up and see how that smells.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 22, 2013)

I would be very cautious of using pureed chilli, especially if you plan on using this as a body soap...you don't want to burn any, ahem, sensitive areas!


----------



## bodhi (May 22, 2013)

ha ha! good points.  Im not a chili eater so i hadnt thought of that.  Wouldnt it be ok if the seeds werent used?


----------



## new12soap (May 22, 2013)

It would still contain capsaicin so if you got it in your eyes could potentially blind you, sooooo... um, no thanks! Yeah I gotta add my vote for just make whatever soap recipe you like and add some fragrance oil


----------



## Autumnonapia (Jun 4, 2013)

I use Natures Garden's version of the scent, and I think it smells awesome!  I find it blends really nicely too.  It is heavy on the orange, but it is a bit earthier than just an orange.  I am guessing that is the chili.  I would go another route and use chili powder for a bit of coloring and not add the pureed chili's.  It would lend a bit more authenticity to it without making your customers/friends/family cry. =)


----------

